# VERY INTERESTING...............



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

No matter your party affiliation, everyone needs to read this.

HEINZ JAPAN LTD - Tokyo, Japan
HEINZ-UFE LTD. - Guangzhou, People's Republic of China
HEINZ COSCO - Qingdao, People's Republic of China
HEINZ KOREA LTD. - Inchon, South Korea
HEINZ WIN CHANCE LTD. - Bangkok, Thailand
HEINZ INDIA PRIVATE LIMITED - Mumbai, India
PT HEINZ ABC INDONESIA - Jakarta, Indonesia
PT HEINZ SUPRAMA - Surabaya, Indonesia
HEINZ UFC PHILIPPINES - Manila, the Philippines
HEINZ HONG KONG LIMITED - Wanchai, Hong Kong
H. J. HEINZ (Botswana) (Proprietary) LTD. - Gaborone, Botswana
KGALAGADI SOAP INDUSTRIES (Pty) LTD. - Gaborone, Botswana
REFINED OIL PRODUCTS (Pty) LTD. - Gaborone, Botswana
OLIVINE INDUSTRIES (Private) LIMITED - Harare, Zimbabwe
CHEGUTU CANNERS (Pvt) LTD. - Chegutu, Zimbabwe
HEINZ SOUTH AFRICA (PTY) LTD. - Johannesburg, South Africa
HEINZ WELLINGTON'S (PTY) LTD. - Wellington, South Africa
HEINZ EUROPE - Hayes, Middlesex, England
H. J. HEINZ COMPANY LIMITED - Hayes Park, Hayes, Middlesex, England
H. J. HEINZ COMPANY LIMITED - Rovereto, Italy
H. J. HEINZ COMPANY LIMITED - Telford, England
JOHN WEST FOODS LIMITED - Liverpool, England
H. J. HEINZ FROZEN & CHILLED FOODS LIMITED - Hayes, Middlesex, England
H. J. HEINZ COMPANY (IRELAND) LIMITED - Dublin, Ireland
H.J. HEINZ COMPANY OF CANADA LTD - North York, Ontario, Canada
OMSTEAD FOODS LIMITED - Wheatley, Ontario, Canada
ALIMENTOS HEINZ C.A. - Caracas, Venezuela
DISTRIBUIDORA BANQUETE, S.A. - San Jose, Costa Rica
HEINZ ITALIA S.r.l. - Milan, Italy
FATTORIA SCALDASOLE, S.p.a. - Monguzzo, Italy
COPAIS FOOD AND BEVERAGE COMPANY, S.A. - Athens, Greece
HEINZ POLSKA Sp. Z.O.O. - Warsaw, Poland
PUDLISZKI S.A. - Pudliszki, Poland
WODZISLAW, S.A. - Wodzislaw, Poland
ETS. PAULET S.A. - Douarnenez, France
H. J. HEINZ FROZEN S.A.R.L. - Paris, France
HEINZ IBERICA S.A. - Madrid, Spain
IDAL (Industrias de AlimentacÃ£, Lda.) - Lisbon, Portugal
MIEDZYCHOD S.A. - Miedzychod, Poland
HEINZ C.I.S. - Moscow, Russia
HEINZ GEORGIEVSK - Georgievsk, Russia
CAIRO FOOD INDUSTRIES SAE - Cairo, Egypt
HEINZ REMEDIA LIMITED - Tel Aviv, Israel
STAR-KIST FOOD DÃ,'OR LIMITED - Haifa, Israel
H. J. HEINZ GMBH - DÃÂ" ÃÂ"Â¥ldorf, Germany
SONNEN BASSERMANN - Seesen, Germany
KONINKLIJKE DE RUIJTER BV - The Netherlands
HAK BV - The Netherlands
FOODMARK - The Netherlands
HONIG MERKARTIKELEN BV - The Netherlands
DRUKKERIJ DE GROENBOER - The Netherlands
H. J. HEINZ B.V . - Elst, The Netherlands
H. J. HEINZ BELGIUM S.A. - Brussels, Belgium
SERV-A-PORTION - Turnhout, Belgium
Arimpex Industrie Alimentari S.R.L. - Rovereto, Italy
Comexo S.A. - Chateaurenard, France
HEINZ EUROPE - UK and IRELAND - Factories: Chorley, Fakenham, Grimsby, Kendal, Kitt Green, Leaminton, Luton, Okehampton, Telford, Westwick

Think of the conflict of interest a President would have who's wife owns business interests in all of these countries.... I don't think John Kerry's Vietnam service is going to make people look the other way on this stuff


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

a man of the people..........i think he needs some balogna to go with all that ketchup.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

hey mr. trooper,

sent you a p.m.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

People in different countries use ketchup. Congratulations on the riveting discovery.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> People in different countries use ketchup. Congratulations on the riveting discovery.


it is a good thing that the gov. cut funding to that advanced school of yours. cause you ain't larnin much.hehehehehe.

the point he was trying to make is that out of all of the countries he had listed that have the ketchup factories none are in the united states.

sooooooooooooooooooo when he(kerry) is [email protected] and moanin about all of the job losses to countries over seas he has to look no further than the little misses to find a point of the outsourceing. if they are so concerned about job losses then why not start up a ketchup factory here in the good ole u.s of a. seems it must be a double standard when it comes to 
who is sendin the jobs elsewhere.

pointer


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Pionter, I think you are bit misinformed take a look at the bottle of ketchup in your fridge. I don't know about yours but mine wasn't bottled overseas such as you claim, mine was made here in the good old USA.
You are trying to make a good point of outsourcing jobs but fail to reolize the Heinz empire brings money into the country. But maybe your right we could ship tomatoes from overseas to the us then make them into ketchup then ship it back as finished product. Tomatos rott! you have to bottle it were there are crops. If Kerry is elected president then maybe we can use the military to supprort the presidents personal business interests such as the currrent administration, ie Cheny/Haliburton.
Cheny is still on the payroll of Haliburton to the tune of $180,000.00 a year. Can we say conflict of interest!

tail chaser


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

o.k ,o.k., o.k., o.k ....... i got it ...... maybe they are afraid edwards will sue them. ya know that product liability is rough.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

tail chaser said:


> You are trying to make a good point of outsourcing jobs but fail to reolize the Heinz empire brings money into the country. But maybe your right we could ship tomatoes from overseas to the us then make them into ketchup then ship it back as finished product. Tomatos rott!


so do other empires that out source jobs. but they are evil because they are a direct result of the job losses that kerry blames on bush.

we grow tomatoes here in this country and could bottle the ketchup here and ship it there. so that was kinda lame.

it has nothing to do with tomatoes rotting...... it's all about cheap labor.

still a double standard no matter how you frame it. 
 jobs lost overseas under bush .....bad. jobs lost overseas due to the heinz empire ....good.

pointer


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow I couldn't agree with you more on the cheap labor thing! I'm going to take my american made ketchup, even if it costs more than cheap labor ketchup ie mexico, and have one hell of an american burger with american beef. So thats the lesson to be learned buy American, sounds so old, oh yeah nafta the sucking sound now I remember.

I can't wait to sneak out of work take my American made truck and my american made gun and go chase some imported pheasants? with my foriegn born dog? I geuss we're not all perfect, if I was I would run for office. Then I get all those vacation days. haha.

BUY AMERICAN!

TAIL CHASER :beer:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

and your point is??????

pointer


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Cheney receives his retirement from them, big deal, do a little investigation into how many no bid contracts Clinton gave to Halliburton. :eyeroll: :sniper:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Pointer, my point was that I don't totally think you are wrong and I never said The Heinz corp is good corp free of all wrong doing. If the Heinz corp is guilty of shutting down plants in the USA to move them overseas at the expense of american workers and to the benefit of owners/share holders. Than I would consider them an evil empire. Its a different story if they built ketchup plants that never existed here overseas. However lets keep in mind Heinz got its start in ketchup, I highly doubt its all they produce. I simply think it is wrong to give an incentive such as a tax break to a company to shut down a US facility and ship the jobs overseas. If Heinz is guilty of this than to hell with ketchup!

Maybe a better way to look at it would be to say rich or poor we are all gulity of supporting low wage jobs in the USA. When was the last time you heard "Buy American". Corporations which have the same rights, under US law, as you and I, the only difference is they have no sole. They are created for the purpose of profit. Its not just ceo's but share holders as well for creating the desire for corporations to seek out cheaper labor, ya see. Poor people or those without an interest in corps
are buying tons of foriegn crap ie Wall Mart. There was a time when foreign prodocts meant a product of poor quality, now they have the some of the high end market too.

I buy as much American made stuff as I can and if its produced buy a union all the better!

We're all guilty its not just the administration in office now. What I want to know is whos going to be the best to ghange the current trend.

As for Clinton awarding Haliburton contracts, thanks for making my point. NO CONFLICT OF INTEREST! unless Clinton was working for Haliburton at the time.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It is good to be John F. Kerry....... The F stands for Forbes in case you ever wondered.

He is one of the richest Senators in Government. When someone is elected president, it means the Secret Service has to protect the President and his family as well as his property.

The Kerry's have five US properties not counting the several foreign properties they own too. The cost to run these homes are more than what the average American could afford, even if the rent was free, and all you had to pay the water, gas & electric. Including ground keepers, maintenance, pool, and house keepers. To be President would require the taxpayers to pay for all that now if elected. Including a complete staffed Secret Service security 24 hours a day. In addition to that we will have to pay for each of their homes for security improvements even if they never go to them all there is that just in case. Who do you think will pay for all this? We Pay! This takes all the expense off Kerry and puts it on us.

Nevertheless, factor another major cost to Americans that Kerry does not want you to know about.

Becoming president would automatically include taking care of all their properties with Secret Service Agents that includes 5 agents per 6 hour shift 4 times a day 365 days of the year for the rest of their lives so long as they own those properties. It comes with being President once you are elected. It requires us the taxpayers, to pay for this as well as his annual salary as well as his retirements including the cost of living adjustments to boot. These salaries and protect all their real estate property with Secret Service Agents and pay the bills for the rest of his life.

In addition, feed the Secret Service Agents and rotate new ones every 6 hours for the rest of his life.

Do the math. Five properties need to be protected. This requires five Secret Service Agents per shift, daily every six hours, per property! That is 20 Secret Service Agents per day per property everyday including Holidays. Wow, what does that cost?

Lets say an average of 20 agents per property, each earning a about $60K per agent to survey the perimeters and protect. Now times that by five properties so far. That is if the Kerrys do not buy any more properties afterwards. This also includes the Agents vehicles and repairs, gas, meals, days off, paid vacation, and medical plan visits etc per agent.

Who pays? YOU pay, the whole time they are alive after becoming President! Is this the best use of our tax money electing Kerry to take care of all their properties both foreign and domestic? On the other hand, shouldn't he pay for his own? Yet, the Presidential salary could not afford it.

The more I think about paying for Kerrys properties everyday, just makes me happy keeping President Bush all the more merrier. Without raising taxes to boot.

How on earth would Kerry pay for everyone to have Healthcare, increase our military, and have us pay to protect his investments, all without raising our taxes? Tax and spend Kerry is his party motto.

Which really has to make you wonder why anyone with his wealth, would take a salary of that of a U.S. Senator, never mind wanna be President? Do you believe him now why he needs to be the Prez? To serve the people? On the other hand, the people serve Him and his wife!

Please pass the Mustard and do America a favor and pass this to your friends, lets keep Bush a resident in the White House, and not have to protect another Kerry house.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Let me get this _right_. I should vote for Bush because Kerry owns more houses. Hey good idea forget policy, foriegn or domestic as for the economy and how it effects my job, the war, forget all of it, Kerry owns more houses.

tail chaser :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well tail chaser I know for a fact that Kerry would be better for my job, but my country, my families safety, the second amendment to the constitution, etc etc. are all more important to me than my job. I think few people can say Kerry would be better for their job. I think I am the exception, not the rule.

As for mr troopers comment - I think Kerry married Heinzs so he would have ketchup to go with the bologna that he has been passing out all his life.

I will vote for Bush because he is a stright shooter, because I agree with his stand against terrorism, I agree with his war in Iraq, I agree with his tax cuts, and I hope he will protect my freedom to own firearms that the emotional / illogical, would like to take from me because they look scary. I don't currently own any, but I am realistic enough to realize that they will get to mine soon. After all some have evil scopes on them.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I will vote for Bush because he is a stright shooter, because I agree with his stand against terrorism, I agree with his war in Iraq, I agree with his tax cuts, and I hope he will protect my freedom to own firearms that the emotional / illogical, would like to take from me because they look scary.


ditto :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Uuuummm, TC, lets hear how Kerry is going to better what Bush has done. Economy is doing good and growing, dispite how the media plays it, everything Kerry has suggested, foriegn and domestic policy, Bush has already done. It is going to be hard for you guys to get out of bed in the middle of November when Big John has got Big Alligator Tears. OOhh just put a little more ketchup on that burger.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey guys I don't recall saying Kerry would do a better job than Bush. I was trying to make the point that a vote based on how many houses someone has is hardly a good reason to choose one over the other, when there are many more issue's you can pick.

I own one hunting dog, should you vote for me over someone who has two?

Try reading the post's instead of reading into them.

The good news is it seems several of you have picked an issue that you care about and are educated on it, so cast your vote.

tc


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Amen Plainsman!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, if you don't recall saying Kerry would do a better job, that must mean you think he would do a worse job?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Racer,

Your Rush L style logic still escapes me.
I don't recall saying "Bush has the IQ of a goat" either, so does that mean I think he is a genius?...not!

Nice try.
TC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

So what do you mean when you say you don't think Kerry would do a better job? I was simply asking you for a definition of where you stand on Kerry.


----------

